# Non-fruiting bearing BRADFORD PEAR



## nick (Mar 23, 2009)

Is this wood good for smoking,  I know the regular pear tree is good but didn't know about this one.
Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 24, 2009)

Nick I personally have not used it but have been told its very good


----------



## nick (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks Piney.....
My neighbor gave me a couple wheel barrels full. Not big logs but smaller stuff.  I guess it's all good. Just need to let it season.


----------



## smokeydrewsky (Apr 14, 2010)

Nick, have you used the Bradford wood yet? I've been meaning to try some too, but since it's an ornamental tree I wasn't sure how it would turn out. 

What's the word? 

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## solaryellow (Apr 14, 2010)

I have one in my front yard. It doesn't need to stay either.


----------

